# Masks - Protection



## win231 (Nov 7, 2020)

I just got a call from my sister who complained that she has a cold - congestion & very sore throat.  She's really surprised because she always wore a mask everywhere - indoors & outside.  And her son required her to wear a mask while she was in his house to "protect" him, his wife & their two small children.
In the past, we've disagreed about the "Protection" a mask offers & also Dr. Fauci's reasons for changing his mind about them (first, he said they offer no protection, then later, "Well, we want solidarity & the feeling of we're all in this together.")
Of course, the takeaway lesson is:  If a mask can't prevent someone from catching a cold, (which is part of the Coronavirus group) it can't prevent someone from catching Covid-19.  Or any other virus.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

I firmly believe that masks help lessen any discharge associated with that of an infected person, albeit it Covid-19, a common cold bug, or a flu virus.

As the old saying goes, "better than nothing".


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 7, 2020)

Depends on the mask. Not everyone is wearing the proper one.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> Depends on the mask. Not everyone is wearing the proper one.


People can keep splitting hairs on the issue, and the end result will reflect what we are witnessing now, an explosion of new cases daily.

Any mask IMO is better than nothing.


----------



## win231 (Nov 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I firmly believe that masks help lessen any discharge associated with that of an infected person, albeit it Covid-19, a common cold bug, or a flu virus.
> 
> As the old saying goes, "better than nothing".


Yes, a mask does lessen discharge.  The problem is the virus is microscopic - much smaller than the visible discharge & easily penetrates the mask.  Additionally, a virus needs any mucosa to enter - including the eyes, which aren't covered by a mask.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> People can keep splitting hairs on the issue, and the end result will reflect what we are witnessing now, an explosion of new cases daily.
> 
> Any mask IMO is better than nothing.


I'm just saying some are better than others and maybe that's why his sister has congestion and a sore throat.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yes, a mask does lessen discharge.  The problem is the virus is microscopic - much smaller than the visible discharge & easily penetrates the mask.  Additionally, a virus needs any mucosa to enter - including the eyes.


But wouldn't it stand to reason that less microscopic matter (associated with mask wearers) would equate to a lessened, even greatly reduced chance of spread and/or contraction?


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> I just got a call from my sister who complained that she has a cold - congestion & very sore throat.  She's really surprised because she always wore a mask everywhere - indoors & outside.  And her son required her to wear a mask while she was in his house to "protect" him, his wife & their two small children.
> In the past, we've disagreed about the "Protection" a mask offers & also Dr. Fauci's reasons for changing his mind about them (first, he said they offer no protection, then later, "Well, we want solidarity & the feeling of we're all in this together.")
> Of course, the takeaway lesson is:  If a mask can't prevent someone from catching a cold, (which is part of the Coronavirus group) it can't prevent someone from catching Covid-19.  Or any other virus.


She very easily could've caught the cold by touching something then touching her face. And nobody has said masks were impenetrable. They reduce risk somewhat if one person wears one and reduce it more if both people wear one. But you knew that.


----------



## win231 (Nov 7, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> But wouldn't it stand to reason that less microscopic matter (associated with mask wearers) would equate to a lessened, even greatly reduced chance of spread and/or contraction?


That would be true IF the mask prevented any microscopic matter from entering.  The problem is that microscopic material is much smaller than the openings in the mask material.  Dr. Fauci would know that.  That's why he initially said masks are useless.  And that's why HE doesn't wear a mask (except for an occasional photo op).
When we look at a piece of paper or cloth with the naked eye, we see it as solid material.  It's only under magnification that we see it as a chain-link fence.
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-face-mask-safe-prevention-2020-2


----------



## win231 (Nov 7, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> She very easily could've caught the cold by touching something then touching her face. And nobody has said masks were impenetrable. They reduce risk somewhat if one person wears one and reduce it more if both people wear one. But you knew that.


Interesting that you mention touching her face.  One of the pro-arguments for masks is that they protect you if you touch your face while wearing one.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> That would be true IF the mask prevented any microscopic matter from entering.  The problem is that microscopic material is much smaller than the openings in the mask material.  Dr. Fauci would know that.  That's why he initially said masks are useless.  And that's why HE doesn't wear a mask (except for an occasional photo op).
> When we look at a piece of paper or cloth with the naked eye, we see it as solid material.  It's only under magnification that we see it as a chain-link fence.
> https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-face-mask-safe-prevention-2020-2


With that said, I find it hard to believe that a certain percentage of microscopic germs, bacteria, and viruses aren't halted due to a mask arresting them before they can readily escape.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> Interesting that you mention touching her face.  One of the pro-arguments for masks is that they protect you if you touch your face while wearing one.


Providing you touch your face where the mask is protecting.

The polar opposite argument to all of this... masks can, and are being recognized as promoting people to touch their faces due to fussing with their masks, i.e., taking them off and putting them on.


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 7, 2020)

It isn't just wearing a mask which protects you. Frequent hand-washing is vital too. She may have touched an infected door handle and then transferred the virus before she had a chance to wash her hands. Is she wiping down her groceries? It's a tedious job but it's another way to protect yourself from infection.


----------



## Knight (Nov 7, 2020)

The COVID-19 virus is the strain discovered in 2019. Questioning those that have contracted the virus are usually questioned about who, what, & where they might have come in contact with someone that proved to have the virus. 

By now IMO there should be a data base full of information that would help in determining ways to effectively reduce the potential of getting COVID-19.

Wearing a mask or not wearing has been argued back & forth, it comes down to risking or doing as much as possible on a personal level to minimize your chances of becoming ill. I opt for minimizing.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> Interesting that you mention touching her face.  One of the pro-arguments for masks is that they protect you if you touch your face while wearing one.



I've never heard anyone say that.  They always say wear the mask and do NOT touch your face.

And from the beginning people have been told that your mask does not protect you as much as it protects others from your droplets, which are mostly caught by your mask.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 7, 2020)

It's amazing that so many people continue to question the logic behind wearing a mask and practicing social distancing.  It is these kinds of people who are largely responsible for the continued climb of the numbers infected.  With Winter approaching, and cold and flu season about to arrive, I expect the numbers to go substantially higher.  Then, in January/February when there is a change in Washington, DC, we could very well be saddled with another "lockdown" that will drive the economy into another major decline.  Yes, wearing a mask is a nuisance, but anything that helps curb the spread of this disease is a Plus.  It's a shame that so many people seem to be unable to look at the "big picture", and can only harbor their own misguided opinions.


----------



## win231 (Nov 7, 2020)

Don M. said:


> It's amazing that so many people continue to question the logic behind wearing a mask and practicing social distancing.  It is these kinds of people who are largely responsible for the continued climb of the numbers infected.  With Winter approaching, and cold and flu season about to arrive, I expect the numbers to go substantially higher.  Then, in January/February when there is a change in Washington, DC, we could very well be saddled with another "lockdown" that will drive the economy into another major decline.  Yes, wearing a mask is a nuisance, but anything that helps curb the spread of this disease is a Plus.  It's a shame that so many people seem to be unable to look at the "big picture", and can only harbor their own misguided opinions.


Well, some are thinkers.
Some are content to let others do their thinking for them.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, some are thinkers.  Some are content to let others do their thinking for them.



And...some seem to have lost the ability to "think".


----------



## win231 (Nov 7, 2020)

Don M. said:


> And...some seem to have lost the ability to "think".


Thank you for your honesty.  But don't be so hard on yourself.


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> Well, some are thinkers.
> Some are content to let others do their thinking for them.


Some are thinkers, doesn't mean their thoughts are intelligent, though


----------



## asp3 (Nov 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> I just got a call from my sister who complained that she has a cold - congestion & very sore throat.  She's really surprised because she always wore a mask everywhere - indoors & outside.  And her son required her to wear a mask while she was in his house to "protect" him, his wife & their two small children.
> In the past, we've disagreed about the "Protection" a mask offers & also Dr. Fauci's reasons for changing his mind about them (first, he said they offer no protection, then later, "Well, we want solidarity & the feeling of we're all in this together.")
> Of course, the takeaway lesson is:  If a mask can't prevent someone from catching a cold, (which is part of the Coronavirus group) it can't prevent someone from catching Covid-19.  Or any other virus.



There are many ways to catch a cold or sore throat including touching a surface that someone who has a cold or sore throat has touched after they've coughed on their hands or touched their mouth or nose.  It could be your sister touched an infected surface and didn't wash her hands or didn't wash them sufficiently before taking off or putting on her mask infecting herself.

Since you are so sure you are correct, how do you explain that areas where mask wearing and social distancing are being followed very closely are also the areas where the infection rate is the lowest.  And if you say that it's because those areas have fewer sick people in them how do you explain that NYC where infections were huge in the March timeframe was able to get their infection rate so low by mask mandates and social distancing?

If you're such a great thinker you should be able to explain that to those of us who trust the opinions and advice of doctors and other medical specialists who I would guess have much more education, experience and training in their field than you do.


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> Interesting that you mention touching her face.  One of the pro-arguments for masks is that they protect you if you touch your face while wearing one.


She could have touched her face after removing the mask but before washing her hands. She could have rubbed her eyes, etc


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 8, 2020)

asp3 said:


> There are many ways to catch a cold or sore throat including touching a surface that someone who has a cold or sore throat has touched after they've coughed on their hands or touched their mouth or nose.  It could be your sister touched an infected surface and didn't wash her hands or didn't wash them sufficiently before taking off or putting on her mask infecting herself.


That doesn't fit his stance of "Masks are bad"  Get with the program.


----------



## win231 (Nov 8, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> That doesn't fit his stance of "Masks are bad"  Get with the program.


I always put my mask on before entering a store because it's required; not because I think it protects me or anyone from me.  I "Get with the program."  I'm just not a programmed robot.


----------



## garyt1957 (Nov 8, 2020)

win231 said:


> I always put my mask on before entering a store because it's required; not because I think it protects me or anyone from me.  I "Get with the program."  I'm just not a programmed robot.


I know, a real free thinker you are. Must be tough being more knowledgeable than the entire scientific community.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2020)

I don't think anyone ever said that wearing a mask totally prevents ALL viruses from getting through. It just minimizes the chances that they will, and my understanding is that inhaling just a few of those viruses is much less dangerous than inhaling a lot of them. The mask, in plain words, is better than nothing. Not perfect, which is why they tell us to avoid crowded indoor spaces, and to stay at least 6 feet apart.


----------

